# how to bust a beaver dam



## Bell_Man (May 15, 2007)

I need to  bust up a beaver dam @ my swamp.I dont have anyway of getting machinery to it. Any Ideas? 

Please no funny guys.


----------



## jcutt (May 15, 2007)

*Dam*

You are going to have to get rid of the beaver first.  Otherwise, they will rebuild it quicker than you can destroy it.  If you can't get equipment to it... dynamite!


----------



## Minner (May 15, 2007)

I always just used a heavy mattock. You can cut a nice sized hole in the dam with one. They'll get it repaired before too long, but it works well to drain an area temporarily.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 15, 2007)

> http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga.us/content/displaycontent.asp?txtDocument=227&txtPage=5



Look at the 3 log drain.


----------



## whitworth (May 15, 2007)

*Before long*

it's Trapper Bell Man !

As of now, the beavers hold title to the property. 

And that ain't no joke.


----------



## xpertgreg (May 15, 2007)

bust through the dam with the mattock, keep it clear with a 4 prong cultivator, sit by the dam(off the ground) and shoot the boogers when they come out.  Just got through doing the same thing myself a couple of months ago.  a .22 will get you 2-3 a sitting if you go right before dark.

gw


----------



## slimbo (May 15, 2007)

I wouldnt get on our beaver dam with a mattock this time of year.  Too many moccasins around.  Cant you still buy dynamite at the co-op or feed stores or something.  sounds like the way to go to me.  Oh and AR-15.


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (May 16, 2007)

DYNOMITE.

     BOB


----------



## Bell_Man (May 16, 2007)

I want the beavers to dam it back. We are going to install a Clemson Leveler. And plant Jap Millett


----------



## Model70 (May 16, 2007)

*20 lb LP tank*

Bury a full 20 lb LP tank in the base of the dam.  Back off about 200 yards,  hide behind a log and shoot it with a tracer....

Ok OK,  I haven't done it,  But I think it would do a number on beaver dam  *-)


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 17, 2007)

We used a grappling hook type boat anchor and an
ATV to pull one apart in our Jones County lease several
years ago...

Had a local guy trap the beaver 1st, then used shovels and
big wrecking bars (6' long) to pry and wedge the anchor
in several places untill we could pull it apart....

Took a couple of hours...We did it in the winter so we did
not have to worry about snakes...
The beaver dam had flooded about 25-30 acres, and
had a good sized creek backed up 200-300 yards....


----------



## jason308 (May 17, 2007)

gatrapper said:


> those levelers dont work the beavers will clog them with silt and debree and it will clog over time.  Just take the beaver out but dont break down the dam if you still want the water there.



The Clemson leveler will work like a champ.....Just take and put some pipe around it with holes in the pipe.....They won't be able to clog it up.....Folks do it every day....As far as busting it up, get a tater rake and rake a hole in it-the hole won't stay small for long..


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 18, 2007)

> I see many of them that the beaver have clogged that i get called in to trap the beaver.



Could it be that you don't get called in to trap the beavers in the ones that work?


----------



## jimbo4116 (May 18, 2007)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Could it be that you don't get called in to trap the beavers in the ones that work?



They will stop it up with something, get rid of the beavers and you will get a break until the next bunch shows up.


----------



## xpertgreg (May 18, 2007)

we only had about an acre or so flooded.  it was no big deal maybe only 6-8 beaver in there.  I shot them all over the course of about a week.  now I just keep check on the holes i created in the dam periodically, if more come in then they'll be just as dead as the last one's that tried.

gw


----------



## jason308 (May 22, 2007)

Here is a link to the instructions on how to build a Clemson leveler.....they don't sell them.     http://www.clemson.edu/psapublishing/Pages/AFW/afw1.pdf


----------



## ugaduck (May 22, 2007)

*Beavers*

Just looking at all the beaver killings in this post.  I do not care if you kill all the beavers on your place.   Just think about how you are going to fill that swamp back up after you break the dam.


----------



## CAL (May 22, 2007)

I have heard of folks putting a drainage pipe in the pond through the dam and it working for a while.Put a valve on it so it can be controled.Don't have any experience with this,just hearsay.


----------

